# Need Lighting Help for a 55 gallon planted tank.



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

OK so i haven't started my 48" 55g tank yet, i am in the process of getting everything i need to get it set up. I have two Lids with the crappy 15 watt bulbs, I know i need a light with a kelvin of 5500-6500K. I was thinking of modifying my hood lights using CFL 65 watt 6500k fluorescent screw in light bulbs. I was going to mount them inside where the 15 watt tube fluorescent would be. I was going to put 2 lights per cap. I have to lids (hence the 2 lights per cap) it would total 4 lights total. But i figured the screw socket would be easier beings i can control the the size of the bulbs. and how many bulbs to use. I want a medium-heavy planted tank so this is my lighting issue. 
Or should i just go with the standard 48 inch tube lighting at 32 watts and how many would i need? as far as plants go i haven't gotten that far i know they will be moderate lighting to low level. All my research i have done has been confusing and makes it hard to figure out. anyone have any suggestions. I am how ever on a limited budget so i can't fork out 100's of dollars, I plan on doing the work myself, Electrical work isn't a problem due to having family in the trade.

I am sorry if i confused anyone. I just figured using the screw in socket cfl light bulbs would be an easier and cheaper method? So thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Everyone does this, it costs under $30 for everything, I have found it for under $20 if you can find cheap 19 watt bulbs which are 100 watt equivalent. You will need 3 for sure if you want anything more than java fern and Anubis in the tank. Lids will hinder your lighting penetration, I would scrap your aquarium hood all together to do this.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

I had honestly thought about that. But was afraid of the fish jumping out if i get any of those types that are escape artist. I guess i could build a Hood. But wouldn't wouldn't the affect be the same is i modified the light caps on the hood? By using the same concept as that? the difference being the lights would be side ways instead of facing down. But i like your tank it is beautiful!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

In the picture, it's hard to see, but there are versa tops or glass that the lights sit on. There is about 1.5 inches in the back that's not glass but it comes with a plastic piece that slides on and you can trim it to size for your attachments so in theory, no one could jump out.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah i went and got a shop light with 2 32 watt daylight bulbs. going to do a low tech set up for now. thanks to all the comments and help.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

polukoff said:


> Everyone does this, it costs under $30 for everything, I have found it for under $20 if you can find cheap 19 watt bulbs which are 100 watt equivalent. You will need 3 for sure if you want anything more than java fern and Anubis in the tank. Lids will hinder your lighting penetration, I would scrap your aquarium hood all together to do this.


I love this! How hot does it get? Would it do fine to sit ontop of plexiglass?


----------

